# My Little Audio Build



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

heres my audio build on my Truck I got really burnt out on my cutlass so i took a brake from it and started working on my Truck, stock system is so bad on this thing so had to upgrade it .

2 600x's
2 2000x's
8 JBL GTI's 6 1/2"
4 RE SE's 15"s




















At the Shop.



















Man these little speakers are build tuff..


























Start gutting this thing out..


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

Starting to cut this Truck up

Damn cutting a new 2008 gotta hurt alittle..




































Now time to strat cutting up the front

Door Panels



















Laying things out


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

Start working on the Bed....

Laying out the Box

























Ports im useing,
4 6" aero ports, there just the eazyest to tune and change if i want to


















These things are Huge..








Laying in the the Sub's so i can drill the holes










This is how it looks in the bed Box done.


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

Doors done..










Laying out the wireing,,










Laying in the amps..


















Damn there is alot of wires.









More of the box painted in bed liner









All installed now...


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

Damn made a mistake and didnt notice i posted this in the wrong place
can a mod move this to Car Audio?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Mar 30 2009, 02:10 PM~13432672
> *Damn made a mistake and didnt notice i posted this in the wrong place
> can a mod move this to Car Audio?
> *


Done and bumped for ya!  

Very nice build thread! :cheesy:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice build up :biggrin: .That had to make you a little nervous cutting into a new truck hno:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Holy shit! No fucking around in here.


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

That looks very nice...did you sound deaden anything?
I bet it's loud as hell.


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian+Mar 30 2009, 04:04 PM~13434162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope nothing,,, I did the build on Feb in only a couple of days in order to have the truck ready for a road trip out to California so I'm just going to come back and do it all, The roo really needs it..


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Nice build.
What did you tune this box to?
It looks like you know what your doing and I need some help... generally when you tune a box at a lower hz it hits harder right?


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

Well I was all done, this was back in Feb around the 12th, had to bust two 24 hour days on it straight to finish in time for my road trip and I over looked a seal in the blow through, just my luck it rained like crazy in cali right when i was out there and both 2000x's fryed just flooded in water. since i was close to US AMPS I took them in to see what they can do for me. One couldnt be saved so since then i fixed the leak and have been running on one 2000x wired to 8 ohm's . i looked for an other one to replace the one i lost but no luck. Plus the two 600x's wired down to 2ohms were ok but not really running 100% running threw the cross over it wasnt working right so, I had to star looking into some new stuff... this is what i came up with
2 JBL 1004's
1 RF T40001bd
before the year is over Im hopeing to be at two 40001's and 4 DC level5's but well see how that goes.










here's a little video of it with the old set up,, notice how the other amp isnt even wired in


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Mar 30 2009, 11:06 PM~13439387
> *Nice build.
> What did you tune this box to?
> It looks like you know what your doing and I need some help... generally when you tune a box at a lower hz it hits harder right?
> *


I tuned the box to 34Hz because thats what the subs called for. The lower you tune it to me the better it sounds and the better it feels to me anyway, but if you can find that your cab resonates at and tune it to that then your shit will hit harder


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Ok thanks but what do you mean by resignate? Oh yea and if you dont mind me asking how much did you give for that t40001


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Mar 30 2009, 11:34 PM~13439740
> *Ok thanks but what do you mean by resignate? Oh yea and if you dont mind me asking how much did you give for that t40001
> *


resonate, i think thats how you spell it, theres a note that the cab likes and when it hits that note you get some gains in you SPL, thats about all i really know about it really.


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

nice build.. :0


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

You got a cover on that bed or did you fiberglass it in?


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

woa :thumbsup:  uffin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

nice fuckin build :biggrin:

i need to do something like this on my '03 dodge quad cab. i upgraded from stock speakers to aftermarket component speakers, but i still aint getting the sound i want. think my solution is to cut my door panels, do a little fiberglass work and get bigger speakers :biggrin:


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206+Mar 31 2009, 02:28 PM~13444898-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l'll tell you this , you'll always want to go bigger, I'm already thinking this isnt enough.


----------



## FatBoYz85 (Jul 30, 2008)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks nice, sucks bout the rain though


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

Out with the old,










In with the new










Well at least they look cool at night,


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Question is how do they (subs and speakers)perform on them new amps.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

nice build


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

how do the SE's sound ported?


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81+Apr 3 2009, 12:52 PM~13475709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They sound great but then again I dont like sealed boxes to start with


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

Since i had to work saturday I had my brother take my truck out to a small local show at the Audio Depot here in Arlington TX, Truck did pretty good 148 db on the term lab @ 35 hz on the kick panel. Not to bad for a single baffle box and no sound deading in the truck. My brother didnt take any pics but on the 25th thers an other show I'll take some vids.


----------



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

hey are you selling your old amps let me know and a price


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Jul 12 2009, 07:49 PM~14451771
> *hey are you selling your old amps let me know and a price
> *


All sold already, some one offered me $750 for the 2000x and $300 for the 600x's so I was like take'em


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

latest vid


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jul 12 2009, 08:46 PM~14452229
> *latest vid
> 
> 
> ...


damn, that roof is rippling like a mofo!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

SHIT HAS FFFFLLLEEEXXXXIIIIINNNNN MAD CRAZY


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

That roof looks like an old water bed. :cheesy: 

I like the doors. Not over done just enough to hold the drivers.


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru+Jul 12 2009, 09:43 PM~14452782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup those low notes are killers,, thanks We been getting alot of props for those pods


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

lookin good homie, nice job


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

Pic from that one show


----------



## Malobu 79 (Apr 9, 2009)

truck looks real nice bro. Do you do any side jobs? I need some help on my suburban which I'm looking to build a system for it


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Malobu 79_@Jul 26 2009, 12:23 PM~14585382
> *truck looks real nice bro. Do you do any side jobs? I need some help on my suburban which I'm looking to build a system for it
> *


Yea we do side jobs, whot do you have in mind


----------



## Malobu 79 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jul 26 2009, 04:27 PM~14587078
> *Yea we do side jobs, whot do you have in mind
> *


I need help building the right box for my truck. I want it to have loud bass but dont want to get rid of my third seat. I was thinking of a couple of 15's or 12's. I listen to alot of Rap, Rock and some spanish so I don't know if tuning a box to 32hz ported would be good or go lower? I love low bass sound but I pretty much need help on what amp, subs and box to use.


----------



## boizendahood (Oct 22, 2008)

dam that shit came out nice bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Malobu 79_@Jul 27 2009, 01:32 PM~14594216
> *I need help building the right box for my truck. I want it to have loud bass but dont want to get rid of my third seat. I was thinking of a couple of 15's or 12's. I listen to alot of Rap, Rock and some spanish so I don't know if tuning a box to 32hz ported would be good or go lower? I love low bass sound but I pretty much need help on what amp, subs and box to use.
> *


first you got to measure the area you want to use, then figure close to what you want to spend , that way I can tell you what I would use and you can compare that with what other people say so you can just pick what you like. But what ever i pick might be on the pricey side since i tend to like those items more.


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boizendahood_@Jul 27 2009, 03:57 PM~14596064
> *dam that shit came out nice bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks,, might end up changing it again I want to get into the 150db mark so i need to do somthings..


----------



## boizendahood (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jul 27 2009, 11:45 PM~14601733
> *Thanks,, might end up changing it again I want to get into the 150db mark so i need to do somthings..
> *


dam trying to melt the ear wax right out. good luck on hitting the 150 mark bro. :biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

bad ass! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

cool I'll have to read through this when I got more time


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

well took the truck to a local show this weekend and for not doing anything different to the truck it did pretty good a 149.4 db @ 35hz,, not bad


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

KICK ASS

Wish we had shops that still did runs.Every one started buying shit online and ****** ass Best Buy.Put all these mom and pop shops dam near if not outa bizzness.

Wish i could get my hands on a cheap term lab.I'd do that shit in my drive way.Fuck my neighbors


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

Well i finally got my second T40001. Now i need to order some new subs, then build a new box



















I lucked out, both of them are putting out the same amount at 1 ohm


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

I wanted to ask you how you felt that your box was holding up / taking the abuse - because I have a box ive been using for a while now that I built for my re sx 18 off 1300w rms clean @36hz daily for.... almost two years now I guess - and the box is just realley dead and spongy now.

I realley havent pumped the system all that much lately ( past 8 months ) but the other day I noticed my sounds were not the same as before - and im lead to believe my box is just toast.

wondering if your box is doing the same since its not double baffled up ?

its like the bass notes dont sound as punchy and crisp anymore.


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Feb 19 2010, 03:26 PM~16663291
> *I wanted to ask you how you felt that your box was holding up / taking the abuse - because I have a box ive been using for a while now that I built for my re sx 18 off 1300w rms clean @36hz daily for....  almost two years now I guess -  and the box is just realley dead and spongy now.
> 
> I realley havent pumped the system all that much lately ( past 8 months ) but the other day I noticed my sounds were not the same as before - and im lead to believe my box is just toast.
> ...


It did pull apart on me once so i look it out and put a ton of glass resin in it after that its been great, that was like 9 months ago. The next box is going to be alot beefyer thats for sure Im pretty sure this is about the limit i can push this box.


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

Just got these from Rusty, Time to start cutting up the truck again.

DC 15" lvl 4's xl's


















Next to a 10" RE SE. 










huge motors









compered to a SE



















Loven the double wires


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Updates?


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 2 2010, 08:27 PM~17080744
> *Updates?
> *


Not much bro, Im getting things together like 0/1 cable, Just got a nice Panel Saw, some Rainbow comp's 4" for the pillars, and Im about to order a t1000-4 to run the mids and highs. Also been getting alot of calls to finish up my hopper so Im putting in work on that to. But for sure by the second week of May I'll have this done. I'll start posting up pics as my stuff starts to come in.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Apr 3 2010, 08:04 PM~17087344
> *Not much bro, Im getting things together like 0/1 cable, Just got a nice Panel Saw, some Rainbow comp's 4" for the pillars, and Im about to order a t1000-4 to run the mids and highs. Also been getting alot of calls to finish up my hopper so Im putting in work on that to. But for sure by the second week of May I'll have this done. I'll start posting up pics as my stuff starts to come in.
> *


YOU SHOULD REALLY GET IN THERE AND USE SOME DEADNING. I WILL TELL YOU THAT MAYBE A 3 DB GAIN. I DID A WHOLE THING WITH MY JEEP GRAND CHEROKEE. STARTED WITH CASCADE ALONG THE ROOF, FLOOR, AND SIDES, THEN WENT BACK OVER WITH DYNAMAT EXTREME. THEN LASTLY I SPRAYED CASCADE VB BLOCK THROUGHOUT THE WHOLE JEEP. LAST BUT NOT LEAST, I USED RHINO LINER ON THE FLOOR. MY ROOF USED TO DO THAT ALSO. AFTERWARDS, THERE WAS ABOUT A 1/2 NOTICEABLE DIFFERENCE IN FLEX ON THE ROOF. THE ENERGY WENT TO THE WINDSHIELD, AND BROKE THE MOUNTING FOR THE REAR VIEW MIRROR, LIKE I COULD STICK A PEN THROUGH IT.... :cheesy: 

LOVE THOSE DOOR PANELS FOR SURE. SHIT I NEED TO SEND YOU SOME OUT.


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 3 2010, 07:15 PM~17087419
> *YOU SHOULD REALLY GET IN THERE AND USE SOME DEADNING.  I WILL TELL YOU THAT MAYBE A 3 DB GAIN.  I DID A WHOLE THING WITH MY JEEP GRAND CHEROKEE.  STARTED WITH CASCADE ALONG THE ROOF, FLOOR, AND SIDES, THEN WENT BACK OVER WITH DYNAMAT EXTREME.  THEN LASTLY I SPRAYED CASCADE VB BLOCK THROUGHOUT THE WHOLE JEEP.  LAST BUT NOT LEAST,  I USED RHINO LINER ON THE FLOOR.  MY ROOF USED TO DO THAT ALSO.  AFTERWARDS, THERE WAS ABOUT A 1/2 NOTICEABLE DIFFERENCE IN FLEX ON THE ROOF.  THE ENERGY WENT TO THE WINDSHIELD, AND BROKE THE MOUNTING FOR THE REAR VIEW MIRROR, LIKE I COULD STICK A PEN THROUGH IT.... :cheesy:
> 
> LOVE THOSE DOOR PANELS FOR SURE.  SHIT I NEED TO SEND YOU SOME OUT.
> *


Thanks man, yea Ive been putting off doing the deadening because i want to get the high dollar stuff out of the way first, Im doing the roof and doors already but im going to wait alittle to get the rest of the truck done,, When im working with all these projects I gotta pick and choose where to put the money.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Apr 3 2010, 09:50 PM~17088056
> *Thanks man, yea Ive been putting off doing the deadening because i want to get the high dollar stuff out of the way first, Im doing the roof and doors already but im going to wait alittle to get the rest of the truck done,, When im working with all  these projects I gotta pick and choose where to put the money.
> *


I GOT TWO BUILDS GOING, SO I FEEL YA


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Feb 19 2010, 02:26 PM~16663291
> *I wanted to ask you how you felt that your box was holding up / taking the abuse - because I have a box ive been using for a while now that I built for my re sx 18 off 1300w rms clean @36hz daily for....  almost two years now I guess -  and the box is just realley dead and spongy now.
> 
> I realley havent pumped the system all that much lately ( past 8 months ) but the other day I noticed my sounds were not the same as before - and im lead to believe my box is just toast.
> ...



thats cause your loosing your hearing bro.....or at least a part of the problem. lol.


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

Well getting closer to having all my stuff together 

just got my new mids and highs amps T1000-4










1411 watts total not to bad....










Couldn't help hooking up just to see the lights light up,, i got to say Rockford makes some of the best looking amps


----------



## bigdoggfromaz (Aug 28, 2008)

:boink: bad ass amp there bro


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

Well starting on getting all the electrical into the truck before May, since in May Im going to meet up with my brothers in Cali to build an install the box there, just a couple of updates.


100ft of 0/1 , its going to be six runs of positive from 4 batteries. a bunch of connectors volt meter and a crimper


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

Outwith the old box.....


















stripped the box of everything and junked it



















Big difference from the old sub



















Drove out from TX all the way to Cali

Full tank











pit stop










Got the wood,










Cutting it all up.

Laying it all out...


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

wire it all up

6 runs of positive and 6 runs of negative






































Two batteries under the hood



















Under the cab









the other side












































Amps,...


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

New box


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

I watched this build on SMD.....looking good man.


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 12 2010, 06:12 AM~17463312
> *I watched this build on SMD.....looking good man.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@May 12 2010, 10:25 PM~17473493
> *thanks bro
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@May 12 2010, 02:20 AM~17462587
> *wire it all up
> 
> 6 runs of positive and 6 runs of negative
> ...


SOMETIMES I LOOK AT YALL WIRING, AND I AM LIKE............. hno: hno:
JUST A GOOD RAIN STORM FROM BLOWING SHIT UP. BUT ALOT OF IT LOOKS REALLY GOOD. NICE USE OF THE GROMETS. YOU NEED ONE OF THESE


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 13 2010, 06:33 AM~17475388
> * YOU NEED ONE OF THESE
> 
> 
> ...


How much you trying to get for that beast?

I am still shopping for a processor before I start my system build. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 13 2010, 09:27 AM~17475707
> *How much you trying to get for that beast?
> 
> I am still shopping for a processor before I start my system build.  :biggrin:
> *


NAW I NEED THAT FOR MY SYSTEM


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 13 2010, 04:51 PM~17481241
> *NAW I NEED THAT FOR MY SYSTEM
> *


Those beasts are hard to come by! I always wanted one of those BADLY when they first came out. That and the RF Symmetry! :biggrin:


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

How do you know when you have a big enough system?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..When you need a forklift to install it and your full size truck now only has a 2 ft bed. :wow: 

Nice work. That is going to be insane.


----------



## pedroe80513s (Oct 15, 2007)

THIS IS ONE BAD MUTHA FUCKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 15 2010, 03:39 PM~17499427
> *How do you know when you have a big enough system?
> .
> .
> ...


Thanks , lol naw i got aleast 2 and a half feet,


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Mar 19 2010, 05:39 PM~16940167
> *Just got these from Rusty, Time to start cutting up the truck again.
> 
> DC 15" lvl 4's xl's
> ...




those are sexy man! i want some of them too! what u pay for one of them?


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 17 2010, 05:25 PM~17518701
> *those are sexy man!  i want some of them too!  what u pay for one of them?
> *


Man Rusty doesnt really want me to give out the price, he had hooked me up on this deal , but try giving him a call see what dude can do for you (775) 425.5700


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@May 17 2010, 08:59 PM~17522109
> *Man Rusty doesnt really want me to give out the price, he had hooked me up on this deal , but try giving him a call see what dude can do for you  (775) 425.5700
> *



thanks for the hook up bro  , good thing i didn't buy right away... damn, i almost got robbed!  :biggrin:


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

these things are a little more powerful then i thought,

Dome light trick............


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

that was just retarded....much props man


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jun 7 2010, 12:14 AM~17714243
> *these things are a little more powerful then i thought,
> 
> Dome light trick............
> ...


DAMN THAT'S SICK!!! THE DUDE DRIVING LOOKS LIKE "FEZ" FROM THAT 70's SHOW........ :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

hats off, but fuck you for being able to CNC cut your wood!


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 9 2010, 02:41 PM~17740447
> *hats off, but fuck you for being able to CNC cut your wood!
> *


HAHA


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 9 2010, 02:47 PM~17739270
> *DAMN THAT'S SICK!!! THE DUDE DRIVING LOOKS LIKE "FEZ" FROM THAT 70's SHOW........  :biggrin:
> *


  




> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 9 2010, 04:41 PM~17740447
> *hats off, but fuck you for being able to CNC cut your wood!
> *


 :biggrin: , but all the wood wasnt cut useing the cnc's as simple as the box is just cutting it all out with the tools is faster then writing out the program.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jun 10 2010, 09:52 PM~17753131
> *
> :biggrin:  , but all the wood wasnt cut useing the cnc's  as simple as the box is just cutting it all out with the tools is faster then writing out the program.
> *


then for having access to the CNC!!!!


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 10 2010, 07:56 PM~17753172
> *then for having access to the CNC!!!!
> *


Ohhhhh if thats the case your going to really hate me for this one..


not only do we have access we make them....


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jun 10 2010, 10:31 PM~17753531
> *Ohhhhh if thats the case your going to really hate me for this one..
> not only do we have access we make them....
> 
> ...


how much?


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

its like buying a car depends on the model and options that last one is about 300,000


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

well started taking the box apart so i can make it pretty











Also adding in more mids and highs to keep up with the added bass,











some DLS's

















These bad boys are going into the kick panels,










the x-overs are heavy tons of copper in these,


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

Just reposting the video under youtube makes it alittle eazyer to see....


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

Damn this sh*t is NICE bro! :0


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

Well taking the whole truck apart to spay it in some custom paint, doing the whole truck
in some House of Color paints and clears...






























a little idea of the custom shit we're doing to it,










some 3D work, since its a Turbo Dodge Ram we put on a Ram & Turbo on it


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Deff. a unique truck.Bad as fuck :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Level33+Jun 10 2010, 09:31 PM~17753531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2!!


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

Been a while since i posted anything , so hear it is this is where the ruck is at now


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Sep 27 2010, 12:35 AM~18669953
> *Been a while since i posted anything , so hear it is  this is where the ruck is at now
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

Latest pics.....









































Box pics....
Our Logo in the box...


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 7 2010, 08:44 AM~17714710
> *that was just retarded....much props man
> *



X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ray562 (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice Build! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

This truck looks like it belongs in a magazine, sick work!


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mnt86ss_@Dec 3 2010, 10:23 AM~19227831
> *This truck looks like it belongs in a magazine, sick work!
> *



Thanks Bro, hopfully one day it will be.


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

Heres the latest pic's of The Diesel


Finally got the paint done.....





























No more chrome on this bad boy..











A little dirty but you get the idea..










Putting LED's in the box...










And a shot loaded with the sledge hammers.....


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Dam man. You've been putting in some work. Looking good. Definetly doing your own thing with the 3-D graffics.


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 20 2011, 04:35 PM~19917311
> *Dam man. You've been putting in some work. Looking good. Definetly doing your own thing with the 3-D graffics.
> *



Thanks bro , Had to come up with something since my frames don't come out as clean as yours.... :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Feb 20 2011, 05:46 PM~19917366
> *Thanks bro , Had to come up with something since my frames don't come out as clean as yours.... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man. 

I just hope the bass don't knock all your hard work off the doors. hno: :biggrin:


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

OUTHOPU said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> I just hope the bass don't knock all your hard work off the doors. hno: :biggrin:


 Well she's been holding up good, here some shots of her doing work.....







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

One change I did made to the truck was I went with some 20" 







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

fuckin love that truck!


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

nice truck,deff looks better in black,nice setup as well,
i had 2 lvl 4 XL 18s walled in an 01 monte carlo ss.

need to redo a build some time soon,working on my 87 caprice coupe
lowrider project though.

have some fi,AA,treo,sundown,RF n other products laying around.

if your still out n about in socal would like to get an estimate for doing 
my doors for mids n highs in my monte carlo and caprice.would love 4 6x9
in the back of my caprice to lol


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

my friend is also doing 4 18'' AA mayhems on 10k in his burb


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Real nice for a daily driver man..You still have the USAmp's?


----------

